# My rant on brush coating sewer pipes



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Feel free to like and share!!


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Well good video, your turning into a "STAR".

When you have been in the industry and have had issues, always, always, always follow manufactures approved installation for any product or device and know it's limitations or no doubt you leave yourself open for litigation.

Several devices, coatings, etc, do have training. Case by case basis. The product is warrantied 2 ways. One by a third party testing agency. You need to look up the "ESR" reports, ASSE, ANSI, etc. Many of these restrict selling you the product until you get certified like parker flex gas piping for instance.

If no training is required, then it is up to the professional doing the installation to assure the "manufactures installation instructions" are followed to the letter. If not and a failure occurs it will be throw back on you. If a failure occurs and you contact the manufacture that will be the first thing their rep looks at. Not installed directly OOPS your issue.

Any product or device certified must go through a testing protocol to be able to show a UL, ASSE, ANSI, etc. stamp.

Very good points overall but anyone who has dealt with litigation for instance has found this out the hard way. I run into issues like this often as an inspector and follow what I outlined.

Here is an example of an ESR report for charlotte pipe. >>>http://www.icc-es.org/Reports/pdf_files/load_file.cfm?file_type=pdf&file_name=VAR-1021.pdf


Here is the general site. >>> http://www.icc-es.org/Reports/index.cfm?csi_id=456&view_details

Here is one "directly" related to the Perma-Lateral Inverted Cured-In-place Pipe Lining System. >>>>>> http://www.icc-es.org/Reports/pdf_files/load_file.cfm?file_type=pdf&file_name=PMG-1068.pdf 

Again mostly anything produced for the construction industry will have something relating to your video. Installers need to be more aware these resources are around. Follow these and you are more or less safe from litigation, but proof may be required. Third party special inspection, video recording, witness, etc.

The other thing this brings to mind are safety related concerns. Every product, chemical, additive, paint, etc. has a MSDS sheet for it (Material Safety Data Sheet) it lists the hazard level of the product, generally how to protect yourself from the hazards & what to do if exposed. Any company either in a static location or on a construction job is required to have available the MSDS sheets for everything used on site so workers can find out what to do if exposed. If they don't big lawsuit possibilities.

Here is an example of a MSDS sheet. >>>>> https://www.sandersonpipe.com/msds.pdf

Hopefully some will find this helpful.:glasses:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Gan.....wow. Blown away by how informative your response is. Can I (or you) copy and paste your comment to the youtube page for non-PZ members to read. 

Thank you thank you! Really a great read and I just learned a TON from you!


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> Gan.....wow. Blown away by how informative your response is. Can I (or you) copy and paste your comment to the youtube page for non-PZ members to read.
> 
> Thank you thank you! Really a great read and I just learned a TON from you!


Thanks guy

When you move from the field into plan review & inspections this kind of information comes up more than what we would see in the field.
I don't care if you copy to U-tube or anywhere else as far as that goes.

A caveat to the information. I came up as non-union in the field, thus I really didn't have this information until I started with inspecting. I can't confirm but I believe this would come up more if a person is Union trained.


----------

